# Urgent Confusion & need answer



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear friends i am very confuse & need a answer or can say views from this forum member on my this confusion, i came to Dubai in January on 3 month visa to find job in January 2014, by god grace luckily i got my job with in one month in time in XYZ bank in sales position, i Was very happy that i got job in one month in 3 month visa time. so i cancel my remaining visa went back to India & come back, but now when i join this bank after my training, Induction & interaction with my other colleague, Superiors & team mates, I got to know this bank is very aggressive in case of there targets achievement. if i am not able to complete my 3 month targets in 3 times i will be thrown out of job in my probation period. So i have a question. if they throw out me in probation period in 3 month will I get a ban to work in this country by labour law? or else i can find new job here? and other is should i go back to INDIA now only with in month time before everything start? because some time i feel the product which this bank is ask me to sell is not that competitive than other bank same product we can say rates are high. so it won't be that easy to sell the product and as i am very new to UAE i don't know any one here and even UAE much it will be not that easy for me to sale it here. And regarding go back to INDIA, in INDIA i was on very senior post in my Ex- organisation where more than 15 people use to report me in sales and earning almost equal salary what i am earning or can say saving now here after spending all my rents & other things from my monthly salary. I feel If i go back to INDIA again i may get same kind of Job in INDIA or equal to it. but i was sitting jobless almost for 6 month in INDIA because Indian government ask our company stop the product we use to sales due to same some scam happen in India 7 they sk me to shift to different department product which i never want to sell so i resign & made my mind that time that i should try my Lucky in UAE considering my 7 year experience in INDIA and post i was on and team i was handling in INDIA. but when i came to UAE and when i given my interviews they not consider much my India experience they need UAE experience which i don't have in my interview here in UAE. and given me the start up post which i use to work in INDIA some 5 year back. so now i am really confuse should i stay here in UAE try my luck for 3 months if it work out or not or else instead of wasting time go back to INDIA not showing My this UAE experience on my CV ( as the post given to me on my offer letter is very down or small In UAE as compare to post which i use to hold in INDIA in my ex-organisation before coming to UAE). and find a new job there on basis of my INDIA past experience? So friends please request to give me your views & help me to come out of this question.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Wow - that was a long sentence!
I think you are like a lot of people - you don't appear to have done a lot of proper research before you came here and before you took up the offer with your new company.
There are some really good websites that compare banks, loans, credit cards in UAE and from these you can see which products are good value and where your bank compares with these.
Your next move depends on whether you are really ambitious and want to succeed or whether you are a quitter.
In your position, I would be considering working really hard and smart for the next three months - to demonstrate to your company that you have the will to succeed. Once you get the probation out of the way - the company will then know you are not a quitter and you will be in a better position to go forward.
If you were in a senior position in India - then you will already have good experience that will help you to succeed here.
Use this next three months as a personal challenge - set yourself goals and targets and go for it!
Three months of hard work is a very short time - compared to a normal working life! 

Best of Luck!
Remember - the harder you work - the luckier you will get.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with Steve. You really have nothing to lose at this point. You don't have a job back home and 3 months is not a very long time. You might do an amazing job within these 3 months. Worst case scenario, you do not achieve your targets and have to go back to India. You won't know anything until you give it a shot.
Not really sure about the ban situation so can't help you there I'm afraid. That being said, if your employer is extremely clear about cancelling your visa in 3 months if you don't achieve your target, then you can freely ask the HR if they will place a ban on you and clear out any doubts you may have.
Good luck and next time try using and "enter" on your keyboard.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

No bans! No thing!

The first 6 month is a trial period for both parties, you can walk ANY day, without giving any notice, no need even for a one month notice.

Guys working with banks as Sales, run from one company to another, make friends with HR people, so whnever some new guy joins in, they give them the contact of that person to open up an account with them.

The sales person will be very pushy, not giving straight answers to sell you the product.

I once took a credit card only because the guy was clearly struggling trying to get his targets and keep his job

I don't understand how capatilisim work, why do you put a person into serious stress asking for the impossible, making them work like ...... 

This mentality actually pushes some sales persons to be sneaky ##### and liars, I got #### over because he was not telling the truth, he just wanted to achieve the target.

As Pamela says, you got the advantage that you have been given a chance, that it might actually work, other wise, it is ok, you can look for another job.

Again, no ban, no need to leave the country.

What are your qualification? Anyways, make friend with HR people, not sure how as my people skill are quite questionable, maybe offer them a percentage of your already very low salary and incentive?

Are you a sweet talker? Do you look like Salman Khan? Or better Katrina Keef 

You'll be good and best of luck


----------



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks friends for the suggestion!!!! but it correct same rules of ban apply for Indian?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sanket.gawas21` said:


> thanks friends for the suggestion!!!! but it correct same rules of ban apply for Indian?


Hi,
I am not sure the RandonDude is correct with his bold statement that you wont get a ban and you can change jobs within first 6 months.
He is very new to this forum and I don't know how long he has actually been in Dubai.
I would be more cautious and assume that a ban is possible - until I had it confirmed otherwise by a real employment expert or the Ministry of Labour (MOL).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, I am not sure the RandonDude is correct with his bold statement that you wont get a ban and you can change jobs within first 6 months. He is very new to this forum and I don't know how long he has actually been in Dubai. I would be more cautious and assume that a ban is possible - until I had it confirmed otherwise by a real employment expert or the Ministry of Labour (MOL). Cheers Steve


I think you may get a ban. You have to do the full two years of the visa not to have an automatic MoL ban applied. There are ways to have the ban lifted. The best advice I can give you is to call the MoL and explain your situation and they will tell you exactly where you stand. I would also say don't give up. It may be tough, you may not make the grade but at least you know you will have tried. I believe there's generally a lesson in this kind of situation that leads you somewhere else in your life. It's sad to say that so many people come here and take the first job offer because they want a visa and then end up regretting taking the first offer made to them. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

friends a nice update in above conversation. there is a good news i got a job in my country with my previous experience of 7 year in my country in same field i use to work with almost <= 2 time higher salary right now i am getting in here. and to with good designation in good MNC bank there. I have given the interview when I went to India on exit my visit visa before yesterday i got my offer letter for it. so now i completely made my mind i have to go and take that opportunity as it same field i work for 7 year, as it was shutdown by our government for some time due to scam but it start again by our government lifting ban after scam investigation over. so now friends please help i have to go back i need my passport back. my salary is not yet credited, and i need it any how to along with my passport. but my medical test are done with biometric scan. so if i resign will thy take my salary, will they ask some money for visa to cancel? my visa not yet stamp i done only with medical & bio metric last week. how long it will take me to get passport? and what i can do best so that my salary not go on hold and i get it as i need to-pay some money to some one, and get my passport and fly back? also applied for emirate id i forgot to mention. friends please help want to go back and take opportunity i got by grace which much better than here and stay with my family. above all explanation now my main question is how will i get my passport without paying fine, without loosing my salary & without paying any money. i don't mind if i get ban for 6 month or 1 year. as job i got in my country is really good.


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

What does your offer letter say about resignation within probation?


----------



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

nothere is nothing anything mention in offer letter regarding resignation in probation.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

How credible are my info?

Lets see, I have been in the UAE when we used to tell people coming down from Abu Dhabi, once you see the world trade center building, you know you are approaching Dubai.

I have changed too many jobs that my security clearance now takes 3 days.....



No Bans or notice period needed for the probation period!


----------



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

but is it applicable for indian nationality, i don't mind getting ban for year or 6 month. i may never come to Dubai UAE again for work or employment. i may come as tourist to roam or to see Dubai. my main concern i may get my passport without paying any amount to my company or to anyone by 1 st week of April. and i should not loose my salary.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> How credible are my info?
> 
> Lets see, I have been in the UAE when we used to tell people coming down from Abu Dhabi, once you see the world trade center building, you know you are approaching Dubai.
> 
> ...



NONE of this makes you an expert! All it does is make you look extremely flaky.

OP, rules are bent by companies here all the time. The only people that give you a definite answer in your situation are the MOL and your company. As people have advised on here, take a chance and do the 3 months. If it's not for you, then you can go back home. That being said, clear out any doubts you have BEFORE you start. Let them give you everything in writing. That's they only way you can back yourself up.

Good luck!


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't listen to people here.

Nationality does not matter.

Probation period: You or They can terminate the contract at any time with no need for one month notice

Ban?If you leave cold turkey > Yes.

If you resign or they cancel based on mutual agreement or even they fired you for any reaons > No Ban

UAE Labour Law Section 4 - The probation period | GulfNews.com
What happens if I resign during the Probation Period? - Emirates Diary | Emirates Diary

Please go and visit the MOL or chat online with their agent or call them up
Ministry of Labour

and please come back here and post your finidings, so I can rub it in some faces around here


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sanket.gawas21` said:


> friends a nice update in above conversation. there is a good news i got a job in my country with my previous experience of 7 year in my country in same field i use to work with almost <= 2 time higher salary right now i am getting in here. and to with good designation in good MNC bank there. I have given the interview when I went to India on exit my visit visa before yesterday i got my offer letter for it. so now i completely made my mind i have to go and take that opportunity as it same field i work for 7 year, as it was shutdown by our government for some time due to scam but it start again by our government lifting ban after scam investigation over. so now friends please help i have to go back i need my passport back. my salary is not yet credited, and i need it any how to along with my passport. but my medical test are done with biometric scan. so if i resign will thy take my salary, will they ask some money for visa to cancel? my visa not yet stamp i done only with medical & bio metric last week. how long it will take me to get passport? and what i can do best so that my salary not go on hold and i get it as i need to-pay some money to some one, and get my passport and fly back? also applied for emirate id i forgot to mention. friends please help want to go back and take opportunity i got by grace which much better than here and stay with my family. above all explanation now my main question is how will i get my passport without paying fine, without loosing my salary & without paying any money. i don't mind if i get ban for 6 month or 1 year. as job i got in my country is really good.


Sanket, did you ask your HR manager all of these questions in your post? At this stage, only your employer can give you a definite answer. 

As for the visa, it doesn't matter if it is stamped in your passport or not, the company has already paid for it. So, chances are that they might charge you the visa processing fees as a lot of companies do out here. Again, only your employer can confirm this.

You've made your decision, so please let us know how it all turns out for you. I will say this though; do not burn any bridges. It's always good to end employment terms as amicably as possible. You never know when your paths will cross again.

Good luck!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> and please come back here and post your finidings, so I can rub it in some faces around here


This is not about you! Stop making it about you!


----------

